# Summer Reminder



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Just a reminder: This is a good time of year to do brushy type plant (blackberry, multiflora rose, etc.) plant control in pastures.

Seems that about this time of the summer, these plants go into sugar storage and generation for regrowth next year. They are storing nutrients and, if you mow are spray them, they cannot store enough in their root systems to come back next year.

Right now, I'm spot spraying and I'll mow in about a week.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------

